# Changing skin colour



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

So I'm Asian but not super light skinned so I usually play with a medium light skin tone in ACNH (first colour on the bottom row). However, sometimes, I really want a darker character cuz I think some outfits would be very pretty on a darker skin tone. However, I find it weird or fake for me to change my skin colour to something it isn't in real life. But I sometimes see people with characters who are darker and I keep thinking how pretty and adorable they look and I get kinda sad that I can't make my character look like that because it's not me.

Do you guys play as a character with your own skin tone and do you ever change your skin tone in the game? Do you think it's okay for someone to use a different skin tone other than their real one? It's just been a thing that I've been thinking about lately and would like to hear what other's have to say about it. I don't know if this is going to be a controversial topic, but please be respectful and kind to each other when discussing this!


----------



## astoria (May 6, 2020)

I think it’s fine to change your character. If you visit other people’s islands they don’t know you so it won’t matter to them. Your character doesn’t exactly have to be yourself in real life.


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

There aren't many rules in Animal Crossing with creativity and expression (I mean I guess that's not technically true when playing with people online as one should be respectful of others and participate in respectful and appropriate behavior, especially with strangers). You have the creative freedom to play the game and express yourself however you want! If you want your character to have a different skin tone, I think there's nothing wrong with that but maybe it's not so one dimensional and depends more on the situation? Some people don't use their villager as a realistic representation of who they are, for example, and that's okay, too.

I am... quite white, and in quarantine am just... slowly becoming more and more ghost-like with each passing day. But my character is a bit tanner than I am IRL. It hasn't crossed my mind at all, but I guess I'll be thinking about this more.


----------



## zola (May 6, 2020)

it does rub me the wrong way when non-dark skinned people use dark skin tones. dark skin isn't an aesthetic and shouldn't be treated like one - in real life, people with dark skin can't just close the game and be done being dark-skinned. they have to face the unfortunate realities of colorism, racism, etc. that come with having dark skin. for a lot of people with dark skin, it's exhausting to see people using their skin tone as an aesthetic and not having to face the real-life consequences of actually having dark skin. 

i know it's "just a game" and people are ultimately free to do what they want with their characters, but just my two cents.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 6, 2020)

Since this is my first playthrough, I try to make my character look close to me by having the same skin tone as me irl. I'm black. I'm thankful for FINALLY having dark skin tones but my only complaint is that I don't have a skin tone that perfectly suits me. The darkest skin tone is too dark and the 2nd darkest is too light. 

If I really wanted to I could make my character white. Nothing wrong with portraying your character as something that isn't you. It's your character and you brought the game, no one's forcing you to play a certain way.


----------



## Raz (May 6, 2020)

Don't restrict yourself. 

That's one of the things that makes video games appealing: reality is boring and we take control of someone or something else. 

I'm not a ninja, but I sure love playing Ninja Gaiden. 

I'm not a robot, but Mega Man is one of my favorite games of all time. 

I don't know how to drive a car, but I love playing Forza, Gran Turismo and Mario Kart. 

One of the most interesting aspects of AC is that the game allows players to express themselves. It's a fantasy game, you talk to animals. Why can't you change your skin color? Do it!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

zola said:


> it does rub me the wrong way when non-dark skinned people use dark skin tones. dark skin isn't an aesthetic and shouldn't be treated like one - in real life, people with dark skin can't just close the game and be done being dark-skinned. they have to face the unfortunate realities of colorism, racism, etc. that come with having dark skin. for a lot of people with dark skin, it's exhausting to see people using their skin tone as an aesthetic and not having to face the real-life consequences of actually having dark skin.
> 
> i know it's "just a game" and people are ultimately free to do what they want with their characters, but just my two cents.



I don't think it's harmful for non-dark people to find a darker skin tone beautiful for their aesthetic. I find dark skin tones beautiful and same with pale ethereal skin. I find that skin tone is a part of aesthetic beauty, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that? I'm a bit on the medium skin tone for Asians and I know a lot of people like to be a bit more tan like me, but I wouldn't get offended with them trying to have my skin colour in a game, even though they haven't experienced the racism that I have. And trust me, I've experienced a lot of it. I wouldn't wish anyone to have to experience any of that for them to be able to appreciate and mimic it in game. 

Although it is this mind set that I find to be very common among people that makes me feel like it's wrong for me to, even though I don't see it as immoral. Just offensive to some. But I respect your opinion and I understand what you mean.


----------



## Dormire (May 6, 2020)

TBH, I don't associate my self-insert characters as a carbon copy of me IRL, Hime (my island rep) is pale. (I'm a southeast asian in a tropical island so I'm naturally more tanned.)
I don't get the gatekeeping of skin tones, it's there, available to choose for whoever wants to. As long as you don't do caricatures or racist stuff, be free who you want to be, your OC, your other self, or just be different. You're free to be whoever you want as long as you're respectful.

In a world where we never get to choose whoever we are or whatever you look, go crazy in Animal Crossing. It's one of the only place where freedom of how you look happens. (MMOs and other customized games included)


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

i, personally, have a bit of a problem with it, but it all entirely depends on the situation. for example, if you’re ‘ghostly white’ irl and want to have your character with a more tanned skin tone, that’s entirely fine. however, i don’t think being white and having a black-skinned character is cool - idk, but it just kind of rubs me the wrong way aha

i don’t find it offensive or anything and would like to have a darker-skinned character at some point but i don’t feel like it’s my place to do that? idk ;w;


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

my character in game has absolutely nothing to do with me! They're a separate entity completely. In my head, they're not human, but a shapeshifting being, and so they often change hair, faces, skintones, outfits, "gender", etc.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> my character in game has absolutely nothing to do with me! They're a separate entity completely. In my head, they're not human, but a shapeshifting being, and so they often change hair, faces, skintones, outfits, "gender", etc.



Ooh that's kinda of a good way of looking at it  I'd like to think of my character as a shape shifting alien XD


----------



## Stereokay (May 6, 2020)

I wouldn't be so hard on yourself. All games are a couple steps removed from reality and it doesn't matter if it's a mirror or an escape. I know people on the opposite end playing characters with skin lighter than themselves. If you're honest with yourself and aren't trying to deceive others then play as you will.


----------



## zola (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I don't think it's harmful for non-dark people to find a darker skin tone beautiful for their aesthetic. I find dark skin tones beautiful and same with pale ethereal skin. I find that skin tone is a part of aesthetic beauty, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that? I'm a bit on the medium skin tone for Asians and I know a lot of people like to be a bit more tan like me, but I wouldn't get offended with them trying to have my skin colour in a game, even though they haven't experienced the racism that I have. And trust me, I've experienced a lot of it. I wouldn't wish anyone to have to experience any of that for them to be able to appreciate and mimic it in game.
> 
> Although it is this mind set that I find to be very common among people that makes me feel like it's wrong for me to, even though I don't see it as immoral. Just offensive to some. But I respect your opinion and I understand what you mean.



i understand where you're coming from. there's definitely nothing wrong with finding other skin tones beautiful! but for a lot of people, their skin color is a source of trauma and it can be a slap in the face to see other people use it as an aesthetic. again, this isn't to say that you can't use dark skin tones. at the end of the day, this isn't real life, it's a kid's game about shaking trees and hanging out with animals. but i still think it's important to be mindful and sensitive about topics that have a deeper history, which i think you're doing a great job of ( :


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone <3 I love how respectful and kind and understanding everyone was with their replies <3 I love you all ^_^


----------



## Fey (May 6, 2020)

I think there’s a lot of nuance to a subject like this—there’s no single, right answer. An Asian or European perspective would be very different from a North American one, for example. 

I can understand an argument for skin tone being an aesthetic, but also know that in my own social-political environment it’s not that simple. In the US a person’s skin tone, especially when it’s darker, is unfortunately much more than just a look. Because of that the concept of changing my tone from light to dark feels uncomfortable, but that doesn’t mean it’s inherently wrong. 

People need to keep others perspectives in mind, and try to see why someone would or wouldn’t have a problem with it.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2020)

Your in-game avatar doesn't need to be made in your likeness. Many people play as an OC rather than as themselves.


----------



## Romaki (May 6, 2020)

Personally I just try to create myself, but that's something I could always do in Animal Crossing. There are plenty of people who never got to create themselves before Happy Home Designer, so that's a different kind of experience for many players.

It's fine to change your in-game skin color as long as you don't do it as a mockery. Lots of people make their villager into a character, it's fun to play around with these things.


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

Fey said:


> I think there’s a lot of nuance to a subject like this—there’s no single, right answer. An Asian or European perspective would be very different from a North American one, for example.
> 
> I can understand an argument for skin tone being an aesthetic, but also know that in my own social-political environment it’s not that simple. In the US a person’s skin tone, especially when it’s darker, is unfortunately much more than just a look. Because of that the concept of changing my tone from light to dark feels uncomfortable, but that doesn’t mean it’s inherently wrong.
> 
> People need to keep others perspectives in mind, and try to see why someone would or wouldn’t have a problem with it.


as a white European, I'd like to point out that skin color matters as much here as it does in the US. we just don't admit that it does. we like to believe that colorism is a US-only phenomenon, but it's really, really not. the only difference between white racism in the US and in Europe is that at least in the US there's a chance that people will rightfully call it out. and white people are increasingly co-opting black fashion and black aesthetics in Europe, so that's definitely not a US-only problem either. when it comes to the issue of white people appropriating blackness in Europe, I'd listen to a black American before a white European any time.

sorry if this is veering too much into irl politics, I just think that this idea that racism is relative and doesn't manifest in Europe in the same way as it does in the US is very, very dangerous. Europe has a problem with calling out racism as it is, we don't need to encourage white Europeans to think that they shouldn't think critically about how they see race.


----------



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

The character in the game doesn't have to be YOU so do what YOU like.
I mean this is a game that sells you all kinds of clothing from different regions as well as egg hats and dog noses to wear for goodness sake!
Let's not be too harsh on ourselves. I don't see why it should be offensive for me to have a darker-skinned character if I'm white or vice versa just the same way I'd be completely fine with a male being a female character in the game or vice versa.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (May 6, 2020)

I think skin tone can be a sensitive subject but this is a game where animals talk and a racoon is a business genius who forces you into debt lol
Ultimately this is a game and it's for enjoyment, you do what you enjoy.

I like all of the skin tones but tend to make my character look like myself, yet my daughter's characters look nothing like them, they just enjoy experiementing


----------



## Fey (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> as a white European, I'd like to point out that skin color matters as much here as it does in the US. we just don't admit that it does. we like to believe that colorism is a US-only phenomenon, but it's really, really not. the only difference between white racism in the US and in Europe is that at least in the US there's a chance that people will rightfully call it out. and white people are increasingly co-opting black fashion and black aesthetics in Europe, so that's definitely not a US-only problem either. when it comes to the issue of white people appropriating blackness in Europe, I'd listen to a black American before a white European any time.
> 
> sorry if this is veering too much into irl politics, I just think that this idea that racism is relative and doesn't manifest in Europe in the same way as it does in the US is very, very dangerous. Europe has a problem with calling out racism as it is, we don't need to encourage white Europeans to think that they shouldn't think critically about how they see race.



I don’t think you’re being too political at all, but I don’t want to get into a political discussion here myself. 

Too be clear though, my point was never about encouraging Europeans—or anybody else—to not think critically about race. I also   didn’t say that racism was relative. What I meant was that the awareness of its effects is different from country to country, and that people will therefore have different reactions to the OPs question.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 6, 2020)

I have a white skin tone because I am white lol

but i don’t see anything wrong with designing your character how you want to express it you do you


----------



## meggiewes (May 6, 2020)

Without reading everybody else's opinions on the matter and not knowing if I'm repeating things: yes, it is fine to look drastically different from your character if you want to. In FFXIV (a MMO I like to play), I am a grey-skinned cat person. I definitely don't have grey skin in real life. I was planning on giving my in-game character a tan during the summer months in ACNL. I am porcelain white in real life and I don't let it stop me playing Sims with all sorts of characters ranging from traditional European looking to African to Asain to any other race it was designed to create (including green-skinned aliens with big black eyes and small pointed up noses).

Honestly, not many people would care as long as you aren't being jerky about it. That is when you start ruffling some feathers.


----------



## R. Planet (May 6, 2020)

My character's skin is darker than mine. It just looks better. I also don't exactly see Cuthbert as me though...idk.


----------



## JKDOS (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> However, I find it weird or fake for me to change my skin colour to something it isn't in real life.



You're not playing as yourself, so it doesn't matter if you use a different name, skin, or gender


----------



## stiney (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> So I'm Asian but not super light skinned so I usually play with a medium light skin tone in ACNH (first colour on the bottom row). However, sometimes, I really want a darker character cuz I think some outfits would be very pretty on a darker skin tone. However, I find it weird or fake for me to change my skin colour to something it isn't in real life. But I sometimes see people with characters who are darker and I keep thinking how pretty and adorable they look and I get kinda sad that I can't make my character look like that because it's not me.
> 
> Do you guys play as a character with your own skin tone and do you ever change your skin tone in the game? Do you think it's okay for someone to use a different skin tone other than their real one? It's just been a thing that I've been thinking about lately and would like to hear what other's have to say about it. I don't know if this is going to be a controversial topic, but please be respectful and kind to each other when discussing this!



I'm white and I a) think some of the darker skin tones are very pretty especially in some outfits and b) want to use them so Nintendo sees that there was in fact demand for darker skin tones and why did it take so long to add it? and also c) am worried it would be inappropriate for me to pretend to be someone I'm not. (I don't need a debate on this or reasons why I should/shouldn't just go for it--it's something I need to decide for myself.)

The people I play with are mostly IRL friends, so they know I'm pasty white, so I don't have anonymity to hide behind.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 6, 2020)

If you are making the character to be you then I strongly advise against it.
Colorism is very strong throughout the world in which darker skin tones are most often discriminated against by people with lighter skin tones. (Hence why skin bleaching is SO common in many countries) black face and darkening your skin tone has become common in more recent years to emulate black people in the USA for fashion, while still oppressing them for being dark skinned/black. (I.e. white people are dressing black/in clothing that emulates black culture because it's "cool" or "aesthetically pleasing" but will treat actual black people as thugs or lower than them.) I highly doubt this would be your view as you are asking if it is alright, but its better to not encourage this even if your intentions are not of Mal intent c:

If this is an OC or  based on someone irl (I have a character that represents my bf who is black.) It is fine to a degree. (Dont use them as a caricature for example.) But if this character is meant to be you then. No. I do not think it would be appropriate.


----------



## daisyy (May 6, 2020)

i just want to say i appreciate all the thoughtful discussion on this post. i definitely understand there are different ways to play the game, including as a 'persona' or as an OC, and therefore i also understand both arguments...


----------



## Mephala (May 6, 2020)

I totally appreciate and understand everyone's opinions & I see where everyone is coming from, but I personally feel this sort of argument just makes a problem out of nothing. As long as you aren't choosing a certain skin tone so you can create weird racist caricatures and stereotypes on your island (which I can't really imagine many people doing), you're not affecting anybody. It's a game and like every customisable game out there, you can make your character look however you want. It doesn't have to represent you -- I don't live on a deserted island with talking animals, after all, lol. Again, like other games, AC is a fantasy and a way to escape real life, so I prefer not to bring RL issues with race and skin tones into such a fun light-hearted game.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> If you are making the character to be you then I strongly advise against it.
> Colorism is very strong throughout the world in which darker skin tones are most often discriminated against by people with lighter skin tones. (Hence why skin bleaching is SO common in many countries) black face and darkening your skin tone has become common in more recent years to emulate black people in the USA for fashion, while still oppressing them for being dark skinned/black. (I.e. white people are dressing black/in clothing that emulates black culture because it's "cool" or "aesthetically pleasing" but will treat actual black people as thugs or lower than them.) I highly doubt this would be your view as you are asking if it is alright, but its better to not encourage this even if your intentions are not of Mal intent c:
> 
> If this is an OC or  based on someone irl (I have a character that represents my bf who is black.) It is fine. But if this character is meant to be you then. No. I do not think it would be appropriate.



My character isn't really supposed to be me per se but I do dress her to look similar to me usually (skin tone and either black/brown hair) but I also change her hair a lot and sometimes dress up as a guy or cosplay my fave characters with her so it isn't actually me. I use her as whatever character I feel like being that day. I've even spent a few days as Jesus cuz it was just too cute. But the skin colour is the only thing I haven't ever changed so I never changed her to anyone darker than me. It would be cool to maybe have her be Rihanna for a day or something. So I guess her identity is pretty fluid but her default everyday look mirrors my own.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



stiney said:


> I'm white and I a) think some of the darker skin tones are very pretty especially in some outfits and b) want to use them so Nintendo sees that there was in fact demand for darker skin tones and why did it take so long to add it? and also c) am worried it would be inappropriate for me to pretend to be someone I'm not. (I don't need a debate on this or reasons why I should/shouldn't just go for it--it's something I need to decide for myself.)
> 
> The people I play with are mostly IRL friends, so they know I'm pasty white, so I don't have anonymity to hide behind.



Same. I don't really have anonymity because my circle of friends are fellow streamers/viewers and hence they know what I look like from my streams. So that adds to me feeling like a fraud if they ever saw me change my skin colour.


----------



## Mello (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> So I'm Asian but not super light skinned so I usually play with a medium light skin tone in ACNH (first colour on the bottom row). However, sometimes, I really want a darker character cuz I think some outfits would be very pretty on a darker skin tone. However, I find it weird or fake for me to change my skin colour to something it isn't in real life. But I sometimes see people with characters who are darker and I keep thinking how pretty and adorable they look and I get kinda sad that I can't make my character look like that because it's not me.
> 
> Do you guys play as a character with your own skin tone and do you ever change your skin tone in the game? Do you think it's okay for someone to use a different skin tone other than their real one? It's just been a thing that I've been thinking about lately and would like to hear what other's have to say about it. I don't know if this is going to be a controversial topic, but please be respectful and kind to each other when discussing this!


I see absolutely nothing wrong with making your character in whatever image you like. If you think a darker skin tone is beautiful, then please, go right ahead and apply that darker tone. This is a game- your own getaway island; you don't have to represent yourself, you can re-imagine yourself, express yourself in whatever way you like. Personally, in games I go for lots of dyed hair options because I typically can't do that in real life, or lots of alternative clothes because most of the time I have to conform to a more professional image due to work. I personally love the freedom of expression I have through my game characters; to be what I cannot always be in real life. That's my solace.

In short, I'd say please go right ahead and do what you like with your character. You're not doing _anything_ wrong or inappropriate here. I've seen people make themselves dark, and wear custom shirts with deragatory slang on them; now that is an entirely different story.

Oh, I've been dark before too because I find it to be beautiful, but I'm back to being pale now only because I've made a bunch of custom designs with rips/ low collar shirts that show a bit of skin and it would be a pain to keep editing my clothes to match my skin color, so I left it pale.


----------



## kjetta (May 6, 2020)

Some people use avatars as an extension of their expression of self, and some use avatars as an entirely unrelated characters. It would be absurd to suggest that it is wrong for a white person to play a game where there is a non-customisable black main character. It's a similar thing with games with customisable avatars. The argument could be further extended to a game like Animal Crossing. Animal Crossing has numerous (if not a majority of its content) tailored around Japanese culture and lifestyles. I would never wear a kimono IRL, but it wouldn't be insensitive or appropriation for my avatar to wear a kimono. I know that's a reductive argument, but I feel the sentiment stands.

Expression of a character isn't akin to expression or extension of a sense of self. I completely understand and respect the opinions of others in the thread who disagree (and value a world where we can have these conversations).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

Mephala said:


> I totally appreciate and understand everyone's opinions & I see where everyone is coming from, but I personally feel this sort of argument just makes a problem out of nothing. As long as you aren't choosing a certain skin tone so you can create weird racist caricatures and stereotypes on your island (which I can't really imagine many people doing), you're not affecting anybody. It's a game and like every customisable game out there, you can make your character look however you want. It doesn't have to represent you -- I don't live on a deserted island with talking animals, after all, lol. Again, like other games, AC is a fantasy and a way to escape real life, so I prefer not to bring RL issues with race and skin tones into such a fun light-hearted game.



I completely understand this. The only reason I brought it up was because I didn't understand why I felt like such a fraud. I would sometimes start customizing with my hair colour and eyes and then see what she would look like in the darker skin tones and I loved it. But I felt as though my friends might get offended or find it weird that I did that. It just felt weird and I kind of needed to see if I was alone in feeling that way or if it was a thing that other people did. I just don't want to make the people I play with uncomfortable I suppose.


----------



## Mello (May 6, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> (I.e. white people are dressing black/in clothing that emulates black culture because it's "cool" or "aesthetically pleasing" but will treat actual black people as thugs


What do you mean by "black clothing?" How does one _dress black_?


----------



## Bluebellie (May 6, 2020)

My players are not what I look like in real life anyways. My animal crossing town is make believe. I create multiple playable characters and they don’t necessarily resemble me. Sure, they have my aesthetic going on, but they don’t have my name or anything. I sort of see it like you would in any Sims game (there’s multiple characters and families to play as....all different color). I just have one character right now, but I do plan on making more later on.  If I decide to create to create a darker skin character I don’t necessarily see it as offending. To me it’s just a playable character. Just like if I were to create a male character as a side character, I’m not male, but but I might want one on my island. These are just original characters to me, so I don’t think necessarily that it’s offensive in any way.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 6, 2020)

Mello said:


> What do you mean by "black clothing?" How does one _dress black_?


Exactly 
Its more so just people seeing popular black culture and emulating it in a ****ty way to seem cool/relevant. Didnt really know how else to word it honestly lmao.
The only way I can describe it is being similar to white girls wearing box braids bc its "trendy" then turning around and calling a black girl who has them ghetto for it. (Or then acting like they are "ghetto" and pretending to act/talk like a very wrong and stereotypical black person.)


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 6, 2020)

I don't think it matters if your character looks like you a lot, not at all, or anywhere in between. My character looks just like me except I give him green hair. I don't have green hair. My brother's character looks just like him except he gives himself green eyes. We both have blue eyes. My friend looks just like herself except she uses a dark skin tone, though she is white. She's not trying to offend or appropriate anyone, she just thinks it looks nice on a fictional character she made. Our other friend also plays as a black character out of nostalgia: she used to play NL so much that her character was always tanned as much as possible, and she wants to honor that with the customization tools available to her.


----------



## Pickler (May 6, 2020)

Follow up question. If my character is changing his skin tone at a mirror, is it just makeup? Body paint? What's going on here?


----------



## Aronthaer (May 6, 2020)

I personally don't subscribe to the idea of cultural appropriation. I think as long as what you create is tasteful and not founded on stereotypes, it's totally okay to admire other cultures and to want to emulate them. That being said skin tone isn't necessarily a cultural thing and I get why it's sensitive, but I still think there's a way to do it tastefully. Your animal crossing character doesn't have to be you at the end of the day: and if you find people with darker skin tones to be beautiful, I don't think there's any harm in emulating it as long as it comes from a point of admiration.


----------



## Mello (May 6, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> Exactly
> Its more so just people seeing popular black culture and emulating it in a ****ty way to seem cool/relevant. Didnt really know how else to word it honestly lmao.
> The only way I can describe it is being similar to white girls wearing box braids bc its "trendy" then turning around and calling a black girl who has them ghetto for it.


My apologies; you seemed kinda prejudice before.

Although, keep in mind that goes both ways. People toss around "cultural appropriation" a lot these days. The mere fact that a white girl has box braids already draws the ire of black girls because "that's not a white hairstyle." Despite that, black girls straighten their hair, which isn't possible for them naturally.

My point is, white or black, people demean you for your look.


----------



## Mairen (May 6, 2020)

No one is going to know what you look like offline vs what your animal crossing character looks like. if you want your character to have a darker skin tone color, that's what all those options in the game are there for!


----------



## SheepMareep (May 6, 2020)

Mello said:


> My apologies; you seemed kinda prejudice before.
> 
> Although, keep in mind that goes both ways. People toss around "cultural appropriation" a lot these days. The mere fact that a white girl has box braids already draws the ire of black girls because "that's not a white hairstyle." Despite that, black girls straighten their hair, which isn't possible for them naturally.
> 
> My point is, white or black, people demean you for your look.


Idk how when I was criticizing racist behavior the entire post but maybe I just dont see it myself didjdnixjs

But yes no definitley it's a weird period in which we are all learning what is and is not okay on all sides. And it definitley varies depending on where you grew up and the people around you which makes it even more difficult to be consistent.

Although your last point is true it's also more tilted to people who have darker skin tone than light skin tones. (In which people who have darker skin tones are criticized more.) I know plenty of people who arent mad at the hair styles per se but more so that its unacceptable for THEM to wear it but a white person can without discrimination ykno?


----------



## Thyl (May 6, 2020)

How many of us playing elves in MMOs really have purple skin and elf ears? Exactly.

I think games exist for you to express yourself however you want. There are people in AC who want to keep their character similar to the way they look in real life, but there are also people who treat their AC characters as complete own personalities and it is totally fine. Also let's be honest, with all the possibilities we now have in New Horizons, why should we keep our characters always the same? I do miss my red hair occasionally and am happy to change to that in-game when I feel like it.

I do not see how you finding darker skin beautiful would be any harmful towards dark skinned people unless you do something racist with it.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

When it comes to playing AC abide by one rule: You create the rules that bring you the most joy. This more so applies for solo play. Multiplayer does have a bit more to abide by.


----------



## Mello (May 6, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> Although your last point is true it's also more tilted to people who have darker skin tone than light skin tones. (In which people who have darker skin tones are criticized more.) I know plenty of people who arent mad at the hair styles per se *but more so that its unacceptable for THEM to wear it but a white person can without discrimination ykno?*


I.. completely agree with this. It's actually infuriating how this happens so regularly, honestly.


----------



## Brookie (May 6, 2020)

As a black woman, I do agree it KIND OF rubs me the wrong way. It's not really fair that you an just turn it on and off. Though it is also refreshing to see someone who appreciates and loves the essence of darker/tan skin tone. Many non-brown people would be so against being that in game or even find it kind of gross. I'm 50/50 with this.


----------



## stiney (May 6, 2020)

Mello said:


> Although, keep in mind that goes both ways. People toss around "cultural appropriation" a lot these days. The mere fact that a white girl has box braids already draws the ire of black girls because "that's not a white hairstyle." Despite that, black girls straighten their hair, which isn't possible for them naturally.



White women aren't penalized for wearing their hair natural the way black women are. Natural and curly styles are considered unprofessional by many people. There is a long history of racism and bigotry that leads to why black women might choose to straighten their hair. White women wearing box braids isn't at all the same as black women straightening their hair.


----------



## marea (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Same. I don't really have anonymity because my circle of friends are fellow streamers/viewers and hence they know what I look like from my streams. So that adds to me feeling like a fraud if they ever saw me change my skin colour.


Are all your viewers your friends, or can anyone watch your streams/vids? I wouldnt do that if strangers had access to your vids. Some people might get it wrong and start arguments. I would just do it during my private play time or with friends to avoid the trouble. Or just make it very clear this is an oc and not you.


----------



## Lilatrix (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> So I'm Asian but not super light skinned so I usually play with a medium light skin tone in ACNH (first colour on the bottom row). However, sometimes, I really want a darker character cuz I think some outfits would be very pretty on a darker skin tone. However, I find it weird or fake for me to change my skin colour to something it isn't in real life. But I sometimes see people with characters who are darker and I keep thinking how pretty and adorable they look and I get kinda sad that I can't make my character look like that because it's not me.
> 
> Do you guys play as a character with your own skin tone and do you ever change your skin tone in the game? Do you think it's okay for someone to use a different skin tone other than their real one? It's just been a thing that I've been thinking about lately and would like to hear what other's have to say about it. I don't know if this is going to be a controversial topic, but please be respectful and kind to each other when discussing this!





Dormire said:


> TBH, I don't associate my self-insert characters as a carbon copy of me IRL, Hime (my island rep) is pale. (I'm a southeast asian in a tropical island so I'm naturally more tanned.)
> I don't get the gatekeeping of skin tones, it's there, available to choose for whoever wants to. As long as you don't do caricatures or racist stuff, be free who you want to be, your OC, your other self, or just be different. You're free to be whoever you want as long as you're respectful.
> 
> In a world where we never get to choose whoever we are or whatever you look, go crazy in Animal Crossing. It's one of the only place where freedom of how you look happens. (MMOs and other customized games included)


As a Half Filipina/ Black woman I also use the medium-ish skin tone. I don't think that there's anything wrong with using a darker skin tone if you want to do so.  It's just a game/fantasy which is why I like to make my characters decked out in clothes and different hair colors in games because it's harder to do that in real life because of certain restrictions in life.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Brookie said:


> As a black woman, I do agree it KIND OF rubs me the wrong way. It's not really fair that you an just turn it on and off. Though it is also refreshing to see someone who appreciates and loves the essence of darker/tan skin tone. Many non-brown people would be so against being that in game or even find it kind of gross. I'm 50/50 with this.


I definitely can see where you're coming from Brookie. Im half filipina/black and more often than not when people find out they consider me _black only  _which is actually sad. I find it very endearing from those who are non-brown that like darker skin colors.


----------



## Mello (May 6, 2020)

stiney said:


> White women aren't penalized for wearing their hair natural the way black women are. Natural and curly styles are considered unprofessional by many people. There is a long history of racism and bigotry that leads to why black women might choose to straighten their hair. White women wearing box braids isn't at all the same as black women straightening their hair.


I'm very much aware. And while you're not wrong; that wasn't what I was talking about. You cannot deny the hypocrisy, nor can you excuse the inane claims that white people (or any other race) using "_their_" hairstyles is disrespectful, inexcusable, unacceptable cultural appropriation. I wasn't saying _it's the same_. I was essentially saying that circumstance shouldn't excuse people for misconduct.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

Brookie said:


> As a black woman, I do agree it KIND OF rubs me the wrong way. It's not really fair that you an just turn it on and off. Though it is also refreshing to see someone who appreciates and loves the essence of darker/tan skin tone. Many non-brown people would be so against being that in game or even find it kind of gross. I'm 50/50 with this.



My brother and sister are darker than me and they experienced colorism from our own culture and I was the lighter skinned sibling and everyone praised me. And you know what? I found my brother and sister to both be the most beautiful people when I was a child and this separation that adults put on us actually made me hate my lighter skin. I was lighter than what is "normal" for my ethnicity. People usually wouldn't believe I wasn't mixed. It gave me a lot of identity issues as a teenager. A darker skin tone was so beautiful to me and for a while I tanned to the point of damaging my skin so I would be more believable as my ethnicity. So I understand the impact of colourism and prejudice and it truly sucks. I understand why it would rub people the wrong way. But I really do believe dark ebony skin tones are gorgeous, especially with bright coloured clothes! And I love even super pale ghostly complexions. And everything in between. There's so much beauty in every skin tone really and I appreciate it all ^_^ I would never find it gross to have dark skinned people in a game! Gosh, how awful to be so hateful and feel that way. I'm glad I haven't met these kinds of people here. Anyway, I appreciate and respect you for sharing your opinion


----------



## Lio (May 6, 2020)

I understand why it would rub some people the wrong way. IMO, I think it would be sort of strange if you were playing your character as if it were yourself. In this case, I would definitely think it was weird if someone's ACNH character had dark skin when they had lighter skin in real life. But if you're playing as an OC or something... I think it would be less weird. Like, my character in an MMORPG I play has dark skin, but she isn't 'me'. She's her own person, so I don't think there's anything wrong with her having dark skin.

I'm Asian, so I play with a tan (?) skin tone in ACNH, but I also have pink hair. So while it's not necessarily a carbon copy of me, I would still not play with a skin colour that wasn't my own because this character is supposed to be me in the Animal Crossing universe.

That being said, this is all my own opinion. I think as long as you're being respectful, you should play as you'd like.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 6, 2020)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
Well not always, but you catch my drift.

As far as I'm concerned do as you wish, or make an OC second villager, and make that one however you want, and you can keep your main character as yourself.

Personally my character is supposed to represent me, but it doesn't exactly look like me as I am now, I'm bald, but in the game I have the way long lazy male hair, it looks like my hair when I was a teenager though, but it's blue while my real hair is brown, so I guess my character kinda looks like I did when I were younger, but with blue hair lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

marea said:


> Are all your viewers your friends, or can anyone watch your streams/vids? I wouldnt do that if strangers had access to your vids. Some people might get it wrong and start arguments. I would just do it during my private play time or with friends to avoid the trouble. Or just make it very clear this is an oc and not you.



There are always new comers to my streams although I haven't streamed AC for a while so they don't really get to see it. I play AC with my viewers who have become my friends off stream though.


----------



## stiney (May 6, 2020)

Mello said:


> I'm very much aware. And while you're not wrong; that wasn't what I was talking about. You cannot deny the hypocrisy, nor can you excuse the inane claims that white people (or any other race) using "_their_" hairstyles is disrespectful, inexcusable, unacceptable cultural appropriation. I wasn't saying _it's the same_. I was essentially saying that circumstance shouldn't excuse people for misconduct.



OK, I am trying to understand right now. Is what you are saying that you think it's hypocritical for minorities to adapt to the majority's aesthetic, while saying that the majority shouldn't use the minority's aesthetic? IE, black women who straighten their hair shouldn't say white women shouldn't wear braids?

If I understood that right, I don't agree that it's hypocritical, because of the history of oppression associated with those power dynamics (I'm speaking to the US right now as it's the context I'm familiar with). I don't see a member of a minority culture complaining of the majority culture appropriating the minority culture as misconduct. I think the context does change things entirely.


----------



## Mello (May 6, 2020)

stiney said:


> If I understood that right, *I don't agree that it's hypocritical, because of the history of oppression* associated with those power dynamics (I'm speaking to the US right now as it's the context I'm familiar with). I don't see a member of a minority culture complaining of the majority culture appropriating the minority culture as misconduct. I think the context does change things entirely.


I feel I should inform you that the meaning of "hypocritical" doesn't change conveniently just because of a history of oppression. A history of oppression doesn't give people free license to say and act however they wish without any backlash or criticism. Look at how blacks destroyed H&M a year ago because of the black child in a monkey shirt. H&M should've been mindful of the implications of that decision, but did blacks have to react the way they did? No, yet many people claimed they were justified in their response. This is a drop in the bucket of unnacceptable behavior that people think is justifiable because of a history of oppression.

Anyway, this is veering too far off the OP's topic so I'm going to leave it at that. Have a nice day.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 6, 2020)

I didnt read the replies, but its really funny that you posted this because I was thinking the same thing, except i have incredibly pale skin and play as the lightest character, but i also think that the dark skin tones are very pretty and have contemplated changing my skin tone, but it feels a bit morally awkward to me.


----------



## Lilatrix (May 6, 2020)

stiney said:


> OK, I am trying to understand right now. Is what you are saying that you think it's hypocritical for minorities to adapt to the majority's aesthetic, while saying that the majority shouldn't use the minority's aesthetic? IE, black women who straighten their hair shouldn't say white women shouldn't wear braids?
> 
> If I understood that right, I don't agree that it's hypocritical, because of the history of oppression associated with those power dynamics (I'm speaking to the US right now as it's the context I'm familiar with). I don't see a member of a minority culture complaining of the majority culture appropriating the minority culture as misconduct. I think the context does change things entirely.


I've literally met Sooo many racist/prejudice black people that absolutely despise white people. Especially on Twitter/Facebook/Instagram its really toxic honestly.  My *own* black father is racist himself he told me specifically that if I ever get married one day to a _white _guy that he would disown me and not go to my wedding. But people think that they cant be racist/prejudiced because of a history of oppression.


----------



## Uffe (May 6, 2020)

I can tell you that any game where customization of hair, eyes, skin is possible, I have not once tried to make a character look exactly like me. I don't have blond hair or green eyes, but that's what I've given my villager in New Leaf, and New Horizons. I think that's a part of the reason the creators of Animal Crossing went this route, rather than having Rover ask you a bunch of questions. I remember people here would talk about how they wish they could come out as a different color than white in Animal Crossing. Now that option is given, and I think it's because they were listening. The way I see it, do whatever you want. Like someone said, you're not going to meet the people you visit in real life, and I don't think it's right for anybody to tell you how to play the game so long as you're not going out of your way to offend people.


----------



## Maiana (May 6, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> But I sometimes see people with characters who are darker and I keep thinking how pretty and adorable they look and I get kinda sad that I can't make my character look like that because it's not me.



As someone who is black, you make your character how you want.
Personally it does not rub me the wrong way as long as there is no racist intent behind it. 

and besides, i've been playing with a lighter skin tone in previous Animal Crossing titles for YEARS, and that's not how I look at all. I say you do you as long as you're being respectful about it <3


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

Maiana said:


> As someone who is black, you make your character how you want.
> Personally it does not rub me the wrong way as long as there is no racist intent behind it.
> 
> and besides, i've been playing with a lighter skin tone in previous Animal Crossing titles for YEARS, and that's not how I look at all. I say you do you as long as you're being respectful about it <3



I really appreciate that thank you ❤


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 6, 2020)

Unless your character is supposed to be a representation of yourself I don't think it really matters it's kind of like creating a sim in a way. As long as there's no ill intent behind it I think it's fine.


----------



## Carole (May 6, 2020)

cheezu said:


> The character in the game doesn't have to be YOU so do what YOU like.
> I mean this is a game that sells you all kinds of clothing from different regions as well as egg hats and dog noses to wear for goodness sake!
> Let's not be too harsh on ourselves. I don't see why it should be offensive for me to have a darker-skinned character if I'm white or vice versa just the same way I'd be completely fine with a male being a female character in the game or vice versa.


+1

My character's appearance is rarely very much like mine at all! I also never name my character after me. 

In real life, I have the lightest of light skin tones, light blue eyes, and white hair (that used to be brown back in the day). I have two islands and one of my characters has red-brown hair, green eyes, and somewhat light skin (see my avatar). The character on my other island has blond hair, gray eyes, and much darker, very tan skin since I see her as sort of a surfer girl. The secondary character that I began on my first island is a boy with the reddest of red hair, brown eyes, and medium skin. So, none of them look like me and one is even a boy.

To me, one of the fun things about Animal Crossing is being able to look different than oneself. It's also fun to try having a different name. It's a different life that I like to escape to.


----------



## Sheando (May 6, 2020)

zola said:


> it does rub me the wrong way when non-dark skinned people use dark skin tones. dark skin isn't an aesthetic and shouldn't be treated like one - in real life, people with dark skin can't just close the game and be done being dark-skinned. they have to face the unfortunate realities of colorism, racism, etc. that come with having dark skin. for a lot of people with dark skin, it's exhausting to see people using their skin tone as an aesthetic and not having to face the real-life consequences of actually having dark skin.
> 
> i know it's "just a game" and people are ultimately free to do what they want with their characters, but just my two cents.



This is what I’ve considered as well. I’m white, and my player character in AC is as well for this reason. Where I see a little more of a gray area is the fact that if I have multiple towns, or multiple characters on an island, I don’t see them as extensions of myself in any way (I want to eventually make a few secondary characters for my current island to add to the building variety)—they feel more like characters in a simple story I’m creating or something like that. I enjoy creating a wide range of characters of different genders and skin tones and it feels weird to say “every person in this village must be white!” That makes me a little uncomfortable too? I don’t want to play with “putting on” darker skin just for fashion or something, but it makes me a little uneasy to actively avoid representing people of color in my video game creations as well. If I’m playing as mini-me I play as white, but if I’m designing a bustling city it feels more appropriate to have diversity, if that makes sense?

Anyway I think about this a lot.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 6, 2020)

zola said:


> it does rub me the wrong way when non-dark skinned people use dark skin tones. dark skin isn't an aesthetic and shouldn't be treated like one - in real life, people with dark skin can't just close the game and be done being dark-skinned. they have to face the unfortunate realities of colorism, racism, etc. that come with having dark skin. for a lot of people with dark skin, it's exhausting to see people using their skin tone as an aesthetic and not having to face the real-life consequences of actually having dark skin.
> 
> i know it's "just a game" and people are ultimately free to do what they want with their characters, but just my two cents.


this is really well said and how I feel about it.  it makes me a little uncomfortable when people change their skin tone to something that they are not in animal crossing, _*but*_ I also understand your point, OP. this is a really complicated issue, because it is "just a game" after all, and if people like you are innocently appreciating skin tone for its appearance like hair color, its not really harming anyone (especially since it is in a virtual world and not real life).

edit: I've been reading more people's responses, and its interesting that some people play as an OC rather than themselves, this idea never occurred to me!


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

I think it's all about intent, but also how you see your character in the first place. My rep, Dino, is not 100% me to a T. She's more like a distant extension of myself. She's like a blank canvas, a muse to express myself. As an artist I find that all skin tones are beautiful. I frequently do color studies and seek out the various gorgeous undertones in skin tones and what compliments them best. Aesthetic in it of itself is not bad, I think seeking out ways to amplify the beauty of skin whether through clothes, hair or makeup is great. I feel like appreciating different skin tones through Animal Crossing I think is harmless. As a mixed POC, of course I have had my fair share of less-than-stellar experiences IRL, but I try to keep that separate from my consumption of media if I can.

If you are not changing your in-game skin tone with the intent to harm or mock others, then it is okay, in my personal opinion. However, everyone's opinions on this matter can vary and I can respect that. No one person's experiences are universal and what is okay to one person may not be okay to someone else.


----------



## Khte (May 6, 2020)

The first thing I would like to note is that I am white. White as white can be. That being said, I can not be the voice of reason for POC because I am not. Still, I will give my two cents on the matter from what I've learned over the years.

The thing most POC seem to be against is NOT people picking their skin tones in a video game, but using their culture in RL- IE boxbraids, their dance style, their clothing- things that came from them that white people (or people who aren't black) are using without having the struggles of being black. This is a whole 'nother topic, but important nonetheless in this situation. In a video game, it is different- you aren't TRYING to be black, you aren't TRYING to use their culture; you are making a character.

Perhaps I come from a different viewpoint on it, but I equate making a character on a video game the same as making a character in a story. Because I am white, does that mean I can not make any other race in my story? I feel that using a skin tone darker than your own in a video game is nothing offensive. I was worried about it too whenever I was making my characters (My ESO character is dark-skinned as well). You are not your character. Make your character how you like.


----------



## potpourri (May 6, 2020)

As a Black person, I don't personally care if someone uses a darker skin tone _if_ that character isn't a representation of themselves. I usually make my AC player character a totally separate character, but they match my skin tone most of the time anyways because that's just how I like to make characters! (Thank goodness I don't have to sit outside and wait to tan anymore.)

I personally have zero idea how you look, so I wouldn't be able to say anything one way or the other! I think having good intent is always nice, but it's always good to consider the social and personal connotations it may carry. We're not a monolith, so I really can't speak for everyone, but I think it's only jarring if you're using a significantly darker tone to represent yourself! That's just me though.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

im white so im not trying to talk over any poc, but the general consensus for slice-of-life games like this seems to be that if its supposed to be you exactly, its usually best make it as close to your race as possible. there are really really big issues surrounding the aestheticization of poc and darker skintones, so a good rule of thumb is to make your self-insert your race.
if its not supposed to be you, go wild babey!!! as long as youre not using racist stereotypes youre good my guys <3


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

The number of people who play as a character rather than trying to create themselves is so high that telling people that they can't have a dark-skinned AC player because they are white is pretty much the same thing as telling white authors to stop including non-white characters in their stories.

For the record, there's no harm in it whatsoever. If someone comes to your island to play, to trade, and it just so happens that their character has dark skin, what changes if you later find out that in reality, that person is white? Nothing, absolutely nothing changes.

Games like Animal Crossing exist for the _sole purpose_ of escapism and being able to make your own world exactly the way you want. If that involves playing as a character whose race does not match yours, go for it. You paid for the game and if anyone legitimately tries to tell you that you can't choose your own skin tone in that game, that is some of the most ridiculous gatekeeping I've ever heard.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

i think non-poc dont get to decide if its harmful or not, personally. we wouldnt be being harmed
anyways i dont think anyones really saying "dont do that!!" more "be careful and do it respectfully" <3

(also im not talking to anyone specifically there, just stating an opinion on it generally!! dont want to assume anyones race, its impolite)


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

Lilatrix said:


> I've literally met Sooo many racist/prejudice black people that absolutely despise white people. Especially on Twitter/Facebook/Instagram its really toxic honestly.  My *own* black father is racist himself he told me specifically that if I ever get married one day to a _white _guy that he would disown me and not go to my wedding. But people think that they cant be racist/prejudiced because of a history of oppression.


Isn’t it so disgusting how parents can be like this to their own children, and have these views about people who are innocent and cannot control what they look like?

I grew up in a very racist household, unfortunately. It makes me sick. I never want to be that way. My mom told me the exact same thing, except replace white with black. Because I grew up in a sheltered household with limited access to the outside world and the internet and was forced to surround myself with these views, I‘m STILL learning how to be the most respectable and loving (towards ALL people, no matter their race/culture/etc) that I can be.

Because of this, and being very white/pale, I find myself walking on eggshells because I’m scared to say/do something wrong. Like I WANT to learn, and I want to be the most respectful and loving and accepting that I can be but I’ve had experiences where people have threatened me because I’m white and they automatically think I’m racist (it’s a long story) and it makes it really hard for me to understand and get better. I really do want to be better.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> Isn’t it so disgusting how parents can be like this to their own children, and have these views about people who are innocent and cannot control what they look like?
> 
> I grew up in a very racist household, unfortunately. It makes me sick. I never want to be that way. My mom told me the exact same thing, except replace white with black. Because I grew up in a sheltered household with limited access to the outside world and the internet and was forced to surround myself with these views, I‘m STILL learning how to be the most respectable and loving (towards ALL people, no matter their race/culture/etc) that I can be.
> 
> Because of this, and being very white/pale, I find myself walking on eggshells because I’m scared to say/do something wrong. Like I WANT to learn, and I want to be the most respectful and loving and accepting that I can be but I’ve had experiences where people have threatened me because I’m white and they automatically think I’m racist (it’s a long story) and it makes it really hard for me to understand and get better. I really do want to be better.


not to be a sjw, but this is just predjudice, not racism. racism is tied to oppression, while us white people are still the oppressors and not the oppressed.
i think generally its justified and valid for poc to be wary and cautious around all white people, especially white  they dont know. im not of the opinion that all non-poc are racist, just that we are part of a system of oppression and are brought up in generally racist societies. im a texan with very accepting and extremely un-racist parents, but absolutely disgusting racist grandparents on both sides. the difference between my parents and grandparents is their choice not to be part of racism that was absolutely ingrained in them by the gross southern environment they grew up in.
also, as someone whos lived in majority poc places his whole life and more than once was the only white person in my entire school and neighborhood, i find it very hard to believe they threatened you exclusively for being white. im not saying youre racist or you antagonized them, just i personally find that extremely unbelievable, especially with your admitted racist household. i also find it unfair for you to take a few bad examples of people disliking you for being of a race that has oppressed them for millennia and use it as a way to say all poc immediately find you racist.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> not to be a sjw, but this is just predjudice, not racism. racism is tied to oppression, while us white people are still the oppressors and not the oppressed.


Racism has nothing to do with oppression. Racism _is_ prejudice, racism literally is the name given to the version of prejudice based on skin colour.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Also I agree with the rest of what you said - just not that racism and prejudice are different things. They are the same thing. Racism is just a certain type of prejudice.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Racism has nothing to do with oppression. Racism _is_ prejudice, racism literally is the name given to the version of prejudice based on skin colour.


actually racism _*is*_ usually tied to discrimination and oppression, specifically discrimination justified on the belief that another race is superior to the other. unless you have some facts i dont about rampant anti-white hate crimes that somehow outdo the years of systemic oppression of poc, its just prejudice.

also either way, poc being cautious and uncomfortable around white people is not racism. we kill and oppress them and have since we decided we're better than them because we have less melanin.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> actually racism _*is*_ usually tied to discrimination and oppression, specifically discrimination justified on the belief that another race is superior to the other. unless you have some facts i dont about rampant anti-white hate crimes that somehow outdo the years of systemic oppression of poc, its just prejudice.


Racism isn't tied to oppression, just discrimination.
If you really wanna go down that route, unless you have some facts I don't about the definition as in the literal definition of racism being something other than "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior", then it's still racism. Because the definition says nothing about oppression. Just prejudice and discrimination. Disowning your child because they married someone of another race is _definitely _discrimination based on race. It's racism.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Racism isn't tied to oppression, just discrimination.
> If you really wanna go down that route, unless you have some facts I don't about the definition as in the literal definition of racism being something other than "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior", then it's still racism. Because the definition says nothing about oppression. Just prejudice and discrimination. Disowning your child because they married someone of another race is _definitely _discrimination based on race. It's racism.


i never said thats not discrimination, it is discrimination. its not racism. i know this may be hard to believe, but an online and dictionary definition of racism that was most likely written by white people may not be the best definition of racism.
the thing is, there arent slurs against white people. (no, "cracker" or "whitey" dont count.) poc dont commit mass-hate crimes against white people. they dont systematically oppress us the way we do them.
maybe your need for things to be racist against you is part of why poc might avoid you if thats an issue you have.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i never said thats not discrimination, it is discrimination. its not racism. i know this may be hard to believe, but an online and dictionary definition of racism that was most likely written by white people may not be the best definition of racism.
> the thing is, there arent slurs against white people. (no, "cracker" or "whitey" dont count.) poc dont commit mass-hate crimes against white people. they dont systematically oppress us the way we do them.
> maybe your need for things to be racist against you is part of why poc might avoid you if thats an issue you have.


It is racism though. The definition of racism is discrimination based on skin colour. You don't need a slur to exist for it to be classed as racism.
Also I love how you just assumed I'm a white person and that POC avoid me. You don't know anything about me, who says I'm not a black person here telling you that racism against white people is _still _racism?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> not to be a sjw, but this is just predjudice, not racism. racism is tied to oppression, while us white people are still the oppressors and not the oppressed.
> i think generally its justified and valid for poc to be wary and cautious around all white people, especially white  they dont know. im not of the opinion that all non-poc are racist, just that we are part of a system of oppression and are brought up in generally racist societies. im a texan with very accepting and extremely un-racist parents, but absolutely disgusting racist grandparents on both sides. the difference between my parents and grandparents is their choice not to be part of racism that was absolutely ingrained in them by the gross southern environment they grew up in.
> also, as someone whos lived in majority poc places his whole life and more than once was the only white person in my entire school and neighborhood, i find it very hard to believe they threatened you exclusively for being white. im not saying youre racist or you antagonized them, just i personally find that extremely unbelievable, especially with your admitted racist household. i also find it unfair for you to take a few bad examples of people disliking you for being of a race that has oppressed them for millennia and use it as a way to say all poc immediately find you racist.


You’re taking what I said completely wrong? 

Never once did I said that I think all POC immediately find me racist, ever. go back and read. I also never said that they were being racist against me, so go back and read AGAIN. Putting words in people’s mouths and assuming isn’t a good look. 

I have had so many good, great, AMAZING experiences with POC and never in my life would I imply, assume, or flat-out say that they are all racist. Ever. I was bringing up ONE example of when I moved in with a roommate who explicitly said that she wants to k*ll me because I’m white. You can’t tell me that that isn’t valid because you weren’t there. 

I don’t dislike her because she’s a POC, and I understand her being wary, I never said I didn’t. I never even brought up that point, actually. The part I don’t like is that she hadn’t said a word to me and automatically wanted to hurt me. 

She doesn’t stand for the majority, OBVIOUSLY. That would be absolutely insane. That’s just a stupid thing to assume that I was saying. 

If you _go back and read_, I was saying that I walk on eggshells because I’m uneducated in certain aspects and want to learn how to be better. I brought up her in the statement to go off of the person I was replying to’s post, but not at all to say she was like all POC.


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> It is racism though. The definition of racism is discrimination based on skin colour. You don't need a slur to exist for it to be classed as racism.
> Also I love how you just assumed I'm a white person and that POC avoid me. You don't know anything about me, who says I'm not a black person here telling you that racism against white people is _still _racism?


even if you went by the dictionary definition (which, as peachp1t said, isn't fair, because the dictionary definition was written by white people), comparing the discrimination that black people have faced and still face (slavery, segregation, much more likely to be imprisoned for small crimes, much more likely to face police brutality, workplace discrimination, housing discrimination) to the "discrimination" that white people face from black people (one anecdote of a black dad telling his daughter not to marry a white man? jokes about white people being bad dancers and eating bland food?) is honestly a little bit insulting.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> You’re taking what I said completely wrong?
> 
> Never once did I said that I think all POC immediately find me racist, ever. go back and read. I also never said that they were being racist against me, so go back and read AGAIN. Putting words in people’s mouths and assuming isn’t a good look.
> 
> ...


you are completely twisting my words. i never stated that you said youre experiences were racism, it was in response to "i know so many racist/predjudiced black people" from the previous person, a statement which you agreed with.
the second past wasnt even about you, it was my own personal experiences and opinions, only related to your own because of the topic of racism. i also never ever said youre a racist or that you dislike anyone for being poc. if youre referring to my comment about your admittedly racist household, it was just a misunderstanding - my point was you grew up in a racist household and therefore were raised with racist biases, which based on your statements, you go against and thats very good!!


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> even if you went by the dictionary definition (which, as peachp1t said, isn't fair, because the dictionary definition was written by white people), comparing the discrimination that black people have faced and still face (slavery, segregation, much more likely to be imprisoned for small crimes, much more likely to face police brutality, workplace discrimination, housing discrimination) to the "discrimination" that white people face from black people (one anecdote of a black dad telling his daughter not to marry a white man? jokes about white people being bad dancers and eating bland food?) is honestly a little bit insulting.


Can you explain why there's a need for racism against white people to not be called racism? Like... what is the actual point is trying to classify it as a different word?

Let's put it this way. Voluntary manslaughter and a mass shooting are two different things, and no-one would try and argue which one is worse, obviously a mass shooting it worse. But they are both still types of murder. So is there a problem with referring to voluntary manslaughter as murder, even though there is a WORSE type of murder? No, you can still call it murder just fine.

Discrimination of white people from a couple of POC and the systematic oppression of POC ae two different things, and no-one would try and argue which one is worse, obviously the systematic oppression of POC is worse. But both are still types or racism. So it there a problem with referring to discrimination of white people from a couple of POC as racism, even though there is a WORSE type of racism? No, you can still call it racism just fine.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> you are completely twisting my words. i never stated that you said youre experiences were racism, it was in response to "i know so many racist/predjudiced black people" from the previous person, a statement which you agreed with.
> the second past wasnt even about you, it was my own personal experiences and opinions, only related to your own because of the topic of racism.


Please show me where I agreed with that statement. c: I’m gonna need a direct quote, please.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> Please show me where I agreed with that statement. c: I’m gonna need a direct quote, please.





EtchaSketch said:


> Isn’t it so disgusting how parents can be like this to their own children, and have these views about people who are innocent and cannot control what they look like?


if you say this is not agreeing you are splitting hairs.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> if you say this is not agreeing you are splitting hairs.


????? WHAT LOL
How is me saying that it’s disgusting parents CAN (which means COULD, not ARE) be like that agreeing that there are so many racist/prejudiced black people??


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

This entire thread has gotten so derailed and starting to crumble that I'm fully expecting the mods to come and close it at any moment, so I'm gonna peace out head to be before anyone else decides to start debating over whether English people should have written the English language or not.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Can you explain why there's a need for racism against white people to not be called racism? Like... what is the actual point is trying to classify it as a different word?
> 
> Let's put it this way. Voluntary manslaughter and a mass shooting are two different things, and no-one would try and argue which one is worse, obviously a mass shooting it worse. But they are both still types of murder. So is there a problem with referring to voluntary manslaughter as murder, even though there is a WORSE type of murder? No, you can still call it murder just fine.
> 
> Discrimination of white people from a couple of POC and the systematic oppression of POC ae two different things, and no-one would try and argue which one is worse, obviously the systematic oppression of POC is worse. But both are still types or racism. So it there a problem with referring to discrimination of white people from a couple of POC as racism, even though there is a WORSE type of racism? No, you can still call it racism just fine.


the thing is that youre acting like theyre the same thing. pretending prejudice against white people is racism implies that anti-white sentiments are anywhere on the same level as mass hatred and oppression of poc. its not. thats why it deserves a different word - its not the same thing.
why are you trying to use the same word for the mass oppression of poc as a couple people justifiably disliking white people???

if you would stay civil theres no need for mods to get involved!! im being civil, just disagreeing with you. im not cussing either of you out, calling you names, or saying youre racist - merely politely arguing my opinion.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

like that absolutely has nothing to do with that statement AT ALL I was commenting on how both of our parents are sadly that way? And how it’s sad that parents could be that way???


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> pretending prejudice against white people is racism


lol 'cause it is


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Can you explain why there's a need for racism against white people to not be called racism? Like... what is the actual point is trying to classify it as a different word?
> 
> Let's put it this way. Voluntary manslaughter and a mass shooting are two different things, and no-one would try and argue which one is worse, obviously a mass shooting it worse. But they are both still types of murder. So is there a problem with referring to voluntary manslaughter as murder, even though there is a WORSE type of murder? No, you can still call it murder just fine.
> 
> Discrimination of white people from a couple of POC and the systematic oppression of POC ae two different things, and no-one would try and argue which one is worse, obviously the systematic oppression of POC is worse. But both are still types or racism. So it there a problem with referring to discrimination of white people from a couple of POC as racism, even though there is a WORSE type of racism? No, you can still call it racism just fine.


I'm sorry, I don't follow your example. you're arguing against the need for there to be a unique word for the discrimination that black people face... by citing an example of a type of crime that does have a unique word to refer to it? I don't get it.

anyway, the reason discrimination against white people (hell, I'd even hesitate to call the examples I've cited "discrimination". saying that white people can't handle spicy food is, like, rude _at most_. it is not discrimination, you are not seeing any material harm from it) shouldn't be called racism is because it invites the exact type of argument that you are using: namely, that white people experience racism. it dilutes the meaning of the word and silences black voices. when a black person talks about racism and someone jumps in and says "well, white people experience racism too! black kids called me a cracker in school!", that is silencing black people. that is a problem.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> saying that white people can't handle spicy food is, like, rude _at most_.


okay but I'm talking about the example given earlier where a young black woman had her father threaten to disown her for marrying a white man.
or is that just a funny joke too?


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I'm sorry, I don't follow your example. you're arguing against the need for there to be a unique word for the discrimination that black people face... by citing an example of a type of crime that does have a unique word to refer to it? I don't get it.
> 
> anyway, the reason discrimination against white people (hell, I'd even hesitate to call the examples I've cited "discrimination". saying that white people can't handle spicy food is, like, rude _at most_. it is not discrimination, you are not seeing any material harm from it) shouldn't be called racism is because it invites the exact type of argument that you are using: namely, that white people experience racism. it dilutes the meaning of the word and silences black voices. when a black person talks about racism and someone jumps in and says "well, white people experience racism too! black kids called me a cracker in school!", that is silencing black people. that is a problem.


straight facts from naranjita, ty for helping me out with a point of view from someone who understand the poc side of this!!!


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> someone who understand the poc side of this!!!


so did you just decide that I've gotta be white or smth


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> okay but I'm talking about the example given earlier where a young black woman had her father threaten to disown her for marrying a white man.
> or is that just a funny joke too?


I mean, considering the only material harm in that situation is coming _to _the black woman (being disowned), it's really not a good example of discrimination against whites lol


peachp1t said:


> straight facts from naranjita, ty for helping me out with a point of view from someone who understand the poc side of this!!!


I'd like to clarify that I'm also white! I've just done a lot of reading and listening throughout the years in order to unlearn my racism. and I'm still not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but I think it's important that white people talk about these things because unfortunately other white people are more likely to listen to us than to black people (or people of color in general)


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> okay but I'm talking about the example given earlier where a young black woman had her father threaten to disown her for marrying a white man.
> or is that just a funny joke too?


good sir/madam/otherwise, have you considered that maybe poc parents dont want their parents to involve themselves with white people bc we kill them??? just a thought. just thinking my good (insert here).


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I mean, considering the only material harm in that situation is coming to the black woman (being disowned), it's really not a good example of discrimination against whites lol


I don't think you realise what it's like to know you're hated by your significant other's family over a factor about yourself that you can't change. It god damn SUCKS


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> so did you just decide that I've gotta be white or smth


haha, okay yeah i no longer respect you. "thank you for helping me out with a point of view from someone who understand the poc side of this!!!" was my actual quote. dont cut part of it out to lie about what i said. i was thanking them for backing me up.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> good sir/madam/otherwise, have you considered that maybe poc parents dont want their parents to involve themselves with white people bc we kill them??? just a thought. just thinking my good (insert here).


Come on. Really? Now you're just honestly, truly, and sincerely, blowing it overboard. 
And also can you _please tell me _why you keep referring to me as white? Why do you think I'm white? Because I believe in this "white" definition of racism?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



peachp1t said:


> haha, okay yeah i no longer respect you.


that's funny when it didn't seem like you respected me much to begin with


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Come on. Really? Now you're just honestly, truly, and sincerely, blowing it overboard.
> And also can you _please tell me _why you keep referring to me as white? Why do you think I'm white? Because I believe in this "white" definition of racism?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> ...


we as in "me and other white people" dude,,, come the heck on
and yeah i did. ive been respectful and not edited out parts of what you said. youve been disrespectful from the beginning.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> we as in "me and other white people" dude,,, come the heck on
> and yeah i did. ive been respectful and not edited out parts of what you said. youve been disrespectful from the beginning.


How is me cutting out parts of what you said disrespectful? I'm just trying to make it obvious which part of your message I'm replying to. When you write a long piece/include several points and I want to reply to just one of those points, cutting out bits of the message so I only quote what I want to reply to makes perfect sense? In what world is doing that disrespectful?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 6, 2020)

peach, you obviously need direct parts cut out of quotes so that you know exactly what people are referring to, otherwise you misconstrue everything.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> How is me cutting out parts of what you said disrespectful? I'm just trying to make it obvious which part of your message I'm replying to. When you write a long piece/include several points and I want to reply to just one of those points, cutting out bits of the message so I only quote what I want to reply to makes perfect sense? In what world is doing that disrespectful?


because you cut it to misrepresent and lie about what i said. my post was also extremely short, so im calling bullshorts.
you tried to pretend i was making a statement about you not being a poc, when really it was me thanking a poc for backing MY side of the argument up and helping me with a point of view i dont have.


----------



## slzzpz (May 6, 2020)

People should be free to be whatever they want to be in their games, that's one part of having a customization aspect to creating your own character. Same applies to choosing a gender (if you choose to associate with one) for your character in other games.


Obviously if they're doing it for nefarious reasons then yeah, that's bad. If it's not in bad taste, why take it so personal and spin it into a narrative its not?


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> I don't think you realise what it's like to know you're hated by your significant other's family over a factor about yourself that you can't change. It god damn SUCKS


you know, I don't like sharing my own sob stories, but this bothered me enough to do so. I'm a woman dating another woman who is closeted and whose family would absolutely, 100% disown her, if not worse, if they found out that she was dating me. believe me, I_ know_. I know what it's like. I'm not sure _you _do, however, since you're appropriating a black woman's story that she told in this thread.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> peach, you obviously need direct parts cut out of quotes so that you know exactly what people are referring to, otherwise you misconstrue everything.


i dont need anything, please dont tell me what to do, ever. im not telling either of you what to do.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> because


i cut out lots of your post, do you feel disrespected

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



naranjita said:


> you know, I don't like sharing my own sob stories, but this bothered me enough to do so. I'm a woman dating another woman who is closeted and whose family would absolutely, 100% disown her, if not worse, if they found out that she was dating me. believe me, I_ know_. I know what it's like. I'm not sure _you _do, however, since you're appropriating a black woman's story that she told in this thread.


I do know what it's like, actually, my boyfriend's family won't let me in the house because I'm bisexual. Unsure what mentioning someone else's story has to do with me "not understanding" a concept that's completely unrelated to racism


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> i cut out lots of your post, do you feel disrespected
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah i do feel disrespected, youre being a child. as a fellow bisexual im honestly ashamed of you, and im done with this conversation.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> yeah i do feel disrespected


I'm so sad your feelings are so flimsy that my not replying to your entire post upsets you.
I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Bunlily (May 6, 2020)

You do not need one's approval to design your character the way you want to design them. As long as you're not doing it in a racist or disrespectful way, then do you boo.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 6, 2020)

To me it's less of using a skin tone as an aesthetic/something to match outfits with, and more like my villager isn't really supposed to represent me, he's his own little guy in his own little island, so he can be whoever he wants. I have bright blonde hair IRL but I go with the dark brown just cause it fits my metal/black clothes theme a lot better.


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> I do know what it's like, actually, my boyfriend's family won't let me in the house because I'm bisexual. Unsure what mentioning someone else's story has to do with me "not understanding" a concept that's completely unrelated to racism


because you're using a black woman's story as a prop to justify your idea that white people face racism.

one example of a black woman not being allowed to date white men (and _her _facing all the material harm if she does, and not the white man! seriously, do you not see how *weak *this example is)? doesn't compare to what black people face. you're not comparing violent manslaughter and mass shootings. you're comparing stubbing your toe on your own furniture to a mass shooting.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> because you're using a black woman's story as a prop to justify your idea that white people face racism.
> 
> one example of a black woman not being allowed to date white men (and _her _facing all the material harm if she does, and not the white man!


look, if we're going on about stories that "don't apply", YOUR sob story doesn't apply because your girlfriend isn't out and you haven't had to deal with her family knowing what you actually are. that man will never be able to go and enjoy a meal with his wife's family. that man will have to see the look on his in-law's faceand know the disgust they hide every time they look at him. they'll know they wish his wife would divorce him and marry her "own kind" instead. if you think that having your in-laws hate you isn't upsetting, i don't know what to tell you, but you're seriously, seriously wrong


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> look, if we're going on about stories that "don't apply", YOUR sob story doesn't apply because your girlfriend isn't out and you haven't had to deal with her family knowing what you actually are. that man will never be able to go and enjoy a meal with his wife's family. that man will have to see the look on his in-law's faceand know the disgust they hide every time they look at him. they'll know they wish his wife would divorce him and marry her "own kind" instead. if you think that having your in-laws hate you isn't upsetting, i don't know what to tell you, but you're seriously, seriously wrong


OH MY GOD PLEASE LEARN WHEN TO STOP DUDE
naranjita id like to apologize for him because WOW thats was disgustingly disrespectful. im so sorry.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> STOP DUDE


do you feel disrespected? 
I'll stop when you+them stop, I'm not gonna sit here and have someone tell me I'm wrong (when I'm not) if I can reply. 
How about you stop and I will, or do you feel the compulsive need to have the last word? no judgement if you do because same


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> look, if we're going on about stories that "don't apply", YOUR sob story doesn't apply because your girlfriend isn't out and you haven't had to deal with her family knowing what you actually are. that man will never be able to go and enjoy a meal with his wife's family. that man will have to see the look on his in-law's faceand know the disgust they hide every time they look at him. they'll know they wish his wife would divorce him and marry her "own kind" instead. if you think that having your in-laws hate you isn't upsetting, i don't know what to tell you, but you're seriously, seriously wrong


I only mentioned it because you made a wrong assumption about me and it bothered me lol, it's not that deep.

I never said that situation isn't upsetting. it is. it doesn't compare to the racism that black people face, just like stubbing your toe doesn't compare to losing a limb. that man can move on and look for a woman whose family is a better fit for him; a black person cannot ever move away from racism. and, I mean, you're still framing it in terms of how the man in this hypothetical scenario feels. yeah, he might be feel bad. that's sad. she would get _disowned _and put at an important economic and social disadvantage because she'd lose her family as a support group. that's significantly worse because it's not just a person's feefees getting hurt, it's them facing significant material harm. again: discrimination is about facing material harm. and it's frankly amazing how you're taking a scenario where 100% of the material harm falls on a black person, and you STILL care more about the white man's feelings. I mean, it's bordering on parodic.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> do you feel disrespected?
> I'll stop when you+them stop, I'm not gonna sit here and have someone tell me I'm wrong (when I'm not) if I can reply.
> How about you stop and I will, or do you feel the compulsive need to have the last word? no judgement if you do because same


i feel like im about to contact a mod, thats how i feel. honestly how flipping dare you say that to someone. your behavior is disgusting.


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I only mentioned it because you made a wrong assumption about me and it bothered me lol


in that case I apologise, i didn't meant to, and I'll be more careful in the future

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



peachp1t said:


> i feel like im about to contact a mod, thats how i feel. honestly how flipping dare you say that to someone. your behavior is disgusting.


honestly? i reported this thread ages ago, I'm waiting for it to be closed still. also how dare i saw what? how dare i ask you to stop? you asked me to stop


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> in that case I apologise, i didn't meant to, and I'll be more careful in the future
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...


so did i. cute that youre reporting an entire thread because people disagreed with your poor little feelings.
no, how dare you say that someones struggles dont matter bc theyre not out yet. again, as a fellow bisexual im absolutely ashamed of you.


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> so did i. cute that youre reporting an entire thread because people disagreed with your poor little feelings.
> no, how dare you say that someones struggles dont matter bc theyre not out yet. again, as a fellow bisexual im absolutely ashamed of you.


a woman who can't come out to her family because she might get disowned and put through conversion therapy: I sleep

a hypothetical white man being sad bc his father in law thinks he's a cracker: REAL [bad word]?????????


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> so did i. cute that youre reporting an entire thread because people disagreed with your poor little feelings.
> no, how dare you say that someones struggles dont matter bc theyre not out yet. again, as a fellow bisexual im absolutely ashamed of you.


i reported the entire thread because at that point it had reached a peak of 4 people throwing posts around at each other.
and i didn't say their struggles don't matter, their struggles definitely matter and my heart goes out to them and their girlfriend for not being able to be out to their girlfriend's parents. lord knows coming out when you're single is hard enough. but in terms of having your in-laws hate you because you ARE out to them, that story doesn't really match up


----------



## meo (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> so did i. cute that youre reporting an entire thread because people disagreed with your poor little feelings.
> no, how dare you say that someones struggles dont matter bc theyre not out yet. again, as a fellow bisexual im absolutely ashamed of you.



You and others have just sat through pages of this thread diminishing several stories, using slurs and trying to diminish that they do in fact fall under slurs, and saying that you don't believe in speaking for/over POC opinions but you have multiple times in this topic.

Honestly, everyone needs to stop.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> a woman who can't come out to her family because she might get disowned and put through conversion therapy: I sleep
> 
> a hypothetical white man being sad bc his father in law thinks he's a cracker: REAL [bad word]?????????


dude like ******* seriously??? jesus

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



meo said:


> You and others have just sat through pages of this thread diminishing several stories, using slurs and trying to diminish that they do in fact fall under slurs, and saying that you don't believe in speaking for/over POC opinions but you have multiple times in this topic.
> 
> Honestly, everyone needs to stop.


using slurs????? slurs. really. please please show me slurs. quote my slurs.


----------



## karosi (May 6, 2020)

lol what happened here


----------



## meo (May 6, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> dude like ******* seriously??? jesus
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...



I don't need to quote your slurs. You know what they are.
You're sitting here hating on someone trying to quote that they have one story and you're foaming at the mouth because you have one user behind you spreading just as much hate.

Seriously, get a grip. Good luck.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

meo said:


> I don't need to quote your slurs. You know what they are.
> You're sitting here hating on someone trying to quote that they have one story and you're foaming at the mouth because you have one user behind you spreading just as much hate.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip. Good luck.


no you wanna say im using slurs i would like you to show me slurs. saying cracker and whitey arent slurs is not calling people slurs. thats like saying "cishet" is a slur. why do cishets and white people wanna be oppressed so damn bad
no-one called anyone cracker or whitey. i literally only used that word in the context of "(no "cracker" and "whitey" arent slurs.)" grow up.

also yall acting like naranjita sharing her experiences and opinions is hate is so pathetic. and any of you wonder why poc hate us.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (May 6, 2020)

I sometimes make characters with dark skin. Light skin, too! I don't view it as a representation of myself, rather as a character I've made living her own story. I like to write and I have a big imagination, so I really enjoy making characters who have their own story and connection to the world surrounding them. All colours are beautiful.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 6, 2020)

Going to chip in before this gets shut down, I have no idea what it’s like to be a minority ethnicity because I have only ever been the ‘unmarked’ ethnicity or a tourist, but in the past I have made characters of a variety of skin colours. I have never actually worried I might be being offensive because I don’t see those characters as me, they don’t have my name and they don’t live in this society so I’d never thought that I was able to understand what struggles they might have endured, in the sense that I don’t imagine the world of monster hunter contains racism, and if it did it would be human vs wyverian not ethnicity based, same goes for skyrim, I have played as assorted races because it does not have the same sociocultural backdrop as our world, but if a game were set in our world, I would probably stick to my skin tone because there’s a sense of inauthenticity I would have otherwise, I know what it’s like to be many things, but an ethnic minority isn’t one of them. I know what it’s like to have people look at you differently to the ‘average’ person, but just for other reasons and I would not think to compare them because those differences (in reasons people treat people differently) are nuanced. In AC, I play my natural skin colour.


----------



## Bees? (May 6, 2020)

hi, as a person who is afro latina

now while I might be a bit miffed by this, It doesn't really go farther than that. I  don't really care if your IG character is dark but you're pale. I have more important things to worry about than someone changing their colour in a videogame. Like how people in my city are being brutalized by police.

There are just more issues to  press on than this. I feel like quarantine is driving people to make some wild statements honestly.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

(not a response to the previous person)
thinkin abt it yall are really going to remember this as me going "waaah making your character a different skin color is racist!!!" so just gonna quote the statements that were actually about the topic:



peachp1t said:


> im white so im not trying to talk over any poc, but the general consensus for slice-of-life games like this seems to be that if its supposed to be you exactly, its usually best make it as close to your race as possible. there are really really big issues surrounding the aestheticization of poc and darker skintones, so a good rule of thumb is to make your self-insert your race.
> if its not supposed to be you, go wild babey!!! as long as youre not using racist stereotypes youre good my guys <3





peachp1t said:


> i think non-poc dont get to decide if its harmful or not, personally. we wouldnt be being harmed
> anyways i dont think anyones really saying "dont do that!!" more "be careful and do it respectfully" <3
> 
> (also im not talking to anyone specifically there, just stating an opinion on it generally!! dont want to assume anyones race, its impolite)


----------



## slzzpz (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I'd like to clarify that I'm also white!



White person with the name naranjita?

lol

Cultural appropriation or something along those lines by the logic in some of the replies in this thread, right?


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> White person with the name naranjita?
> 
> lol


i mustve missed that?? def made an assumption based on the username and the wording of the original comment, thats my bad :0c (going back to look)
hmm, misread something as naranjita finding the implication that white people cant dance jokes being as bad as systemic oppression insulting as them saying that they, as a poc, found it insulting. still appreciate the help nonetheless


----------



## avieators (May 6, 2020)

ok this is sort of embarrassing but i have several ocs from an original story i'm writing that i adore and like to cosplay as in acnh, and only two of them have anything anywhere close to my skin tone (big white) so i do change my characters skintone v often! i dont consider my acnh character to actually be "me" unless they look like me currently lmao  they can become a lot of different ppl,,,

i mostly make dark skinned characters in general in games and also in my head sdkfjsl, not bc of appropriation or anything bad like that, but bc i think there needs to be more dark skinned rep nonstereotyped in media. ofc i would be mortified if an actual black person said this wasn't ok but in the circles i've been in i've found most ppl do whatever in games and it's generally okay :3


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 6, 2020)

I play as my own skin color...but, that's because I'm modeling my character after myself. There's certainly no reason why someone can't make any character they want, though. Make a female if you're a male...make a male if you're a female...set the skin tone to whatever you want. It's only a video game. I feel the same about it as I do about playing as any character in a video game. 

Many people like to create original characters in video games, rather than playing as themselves. So...the more power to em. Obviously, you know...there are exceptions to that (like most things)...but, if you're creating a character for the genuine sake of enjoying the way he/she looks, with no malicious intent...then, there's no person on this planet who should tell you that's wrong. Play as yourself, or make up a completely unique character. That's what games are about.


----------



## catmoths (May 6, 2020)

I mean....as we can all see here this is kind of a sensitive issue lol. I’m a Black American and it definitely peeves me when people make their avatars darker because it’s “cute” (it’s less cute the 50th time someone asks if your hair is real) but at the end of the day I don’t actually care that much. This kind of stuff is so personal and has so much grey area that there isn’t a right answer.


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

as an asian poc that grew up in a country where darker tones were considered “dirty” and “low-class”, etc. but pale tones were something to be achieved to the point my home country turned to bleaching their skins and such, it’s definitely harmful when you’re changing your skin tone within the game because you see it as an aesthetic, “cute”, etc. it’s not entirely fair when you’re allowed to remove yourself from the repercussions of having a melanin body when actual poc have to live in it.

BUT if you’re doing it because you think of your character in game as someone else other than you -let’s say an OC, then i don’t see that as anything wrong. the only time it really becomes questionable is when features of a poc body are used as a prop or an accessory by non-poc folks.


----------



## michealsmells (May 6, 2020)

Your character should be whatever you want them to be! As long as you don't change skin color to be offensive, there ain't an issue doing it, in my eyes.


----------

